# RESOLVIDO - LTSP ( Big to fit in free base memory )

## dangsantos

Realizei a configuração do ltsp de acordo com site do gentoo.org (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ltsp.xml), mas não consigo com que ele funcione, apenas vejo no computador cliente as configurações de rede fornecidas pela dhcp e aparece a mensagem ( NBP IS TOO BIG TO FIT IN FREE BASE MEMORY ).

  Como posso resolver este problema? Obrigado

----------

## dangsantos

Obrigado a todos pela atenção o problema e que eu segui demais as instruções do tutorial na página do gentoo.com e adicionei a linha filename "lts/vmlinuz" para da boot por pxe, quando percebir que o filename deveria ser "lts/kernle/pxe.0".

----------

